# Help Me Read!!!!



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

i got somthing called cycle it helps cycle my tank puts bacteria and removes ammiona. i need it cuz i put my rbp in it without cycling the tank how often should i do water changes now sense i put that cycle thing in daily or same amout ur soupose once a week?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Some people say that product (Cycle) doesn´t work







...most people will recommend you get Bio Spira to cycle your tank :nod: !


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

it dont even work a little bit? i spend 10 dollars for nothing


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes you did, it doesnt do anything.

Moved to water chem.


----------



## mrnewbie (Apr 14, 2004)

cycle wont help @ all , u must monitor your water parameters , carfefully ,and do small daily , (and i mean DAILY) water changes , to control the ammonia and nititrites, and pray that u dont lose your fish , did i say u must do SMALL DAILY WATER CHANGES, NOT WEEKLY OR EVERY 2 DAYS *DAILY*

on a side note i get annoyed @ people that buy a tank , fill it with, then throw fish in , without properly , setTing up or cycling their tank , fish need to have good conditions as well ,







:maaad:







:maaad:







:maaad:


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

thnkz for hlp


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

IF you can get some estblished filter media from somewhere and add it to your filter or squeeze it into your tank, that would help a lot. Cycle doesn't really work, you need Bio Spira, and Prime would help detox the ammonia during the cycle.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i used that cycle and my tank is fine just add what it sess every time you do a water change add some gold fish and food


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

ONCE, you have an established tank, you do NOT need to add that cycle crap. Keep a close eye on your ammonia and feed your Ps very sparingly. As MrNewbie said, do small daily (*daily* is defineatly the key word) water changes to keep the ammonia and nitrites down.

Also as Scarlet stated, if you have an established tank, or know of someone who perhaps has two filters on an established tank, put in a filter that already has the bacteria established in it. This will 'jump start' your tanks cycle and reduce the risk of damage to your fish from the ammonia.

Oh, another foot note, while your tank is cycling keep the ph under 6.5. Ammonia isn't as damaging to the fish when kept within an acidic range. Good luck, and cycle your next tank before you put your fish in


----------

